# VR6T oil cooler options (MkIV)



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

What are VR6T folks using these days for oil cooling? Did a search and came up with a few options:
# Dieselgeek/R32 oil cooler upgrade kit $215 (~$190 at VW dealer)
http://www.dieselgeek.com/Detail.bok?no=365 Note Dieselgeek no longer offers this for sale on their website, however you can order the parts from any online retailer that sells OEM VW parts.
Parts:
038117061b - cover
028117021e - cooler unit
021121058b - longer coolant hose #1
021121096 - longer coolant hose #2 (not sure on this part number)
# Touareg 3.2L/Passat TDI/Passat 3.6L oil cooler: (~$205 at VW dealer)
Kermatdi.com - requires registration and login to view items for sale
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=78993
Parts:
038117061b - cover
038117021b - cooler unit
038117070A - seal
re-use existing coolant hoses, or buy generic pre-bent coolant hoses from an auto parts store and cut to fit
# Eurosport (MkIII): $280
http://eurosportacc.com/oilcooler.htm
# BBM kit: $300-$450
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=295
# Autotech: $400-$450
http://www.autotech.com/prod_e...ooler
# GPR: $235
http://www.gprtuning.com/compo...id,46
# USRT: $300-$400
http://www.usrallyteam.com/oilcool.html
# Combo
Run an OEM cooler unit AND an external thermostatically controlled unit - this is going to be the best combo for big turbo street/track cars.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

could piece it together yourself and save some 
$, check my sig if interested.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

my oil temps have never gone above 240 F no matter what I do, and that includes a 75 degree day, 15 minute session of 30-120 mph pulls, over and over.
on a closed course, ofcourse.
my egt, on the other hand, was seeing 1100 and even 1200 once, _ after the turbo._


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (Soupuh)*

also, i just ordered a fmic off ebay for 90 bucks shipped! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
we'll see how going the "mega cheap" route works out...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (Soupuh)*

My oil temps got to 270° as measured from the oil drain plug on a club lapping day!!! But I was going full out up to 135mph, down to 60, then back up to 135 over and over again. Took about 5 or 6 laps or 10 minutes to reach 270°.
The coolant was still at nominal temp according to the oem gauge though so the OEM coolant system is pretty decent!


_Modified by phatvw at 12:17 AM 9-23-2006_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

I have the GPR kit..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif works great with my STGIII s/c in hot vegas summers.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

im looking @ USRT's http://www.usrallyteam.com/oilcool.html
about $350-$400, dosent start cooling until oil warms up..

Ive had oil temps exceed 310 degrees running @ ~130mph for a few mins in ~100 degree weather.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

Passat R36 got a nice cooler .
better then R32 .

I use the R32 one


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

Phat, yo doin 60 through 3a and 3b








You going to toss up a NW regional listing for Pac Rac and PIR this year??
And yeah I am lurking this thread for ideas for a cooler for my 95 VR6...

Cheers!


_Modified by ScooterMac01 at 1:02 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (ScooterMac01)*

I use one of thedubNutz Oil coolers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.shop.thedubnutz.com...tId=2



_Modified by gtimagic at 6:02 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## spoolinglf (Jan 12, 2004)

I have an autotech oil cooler for $150, it will bolt right up to any mkiv. Send me an im if interested and i will give some pics.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (spoolinglf)*

I bought this kit years ago. . . can't remember who i got it from though. I think it was tmtuning.com It uses the sandwich plate as well...


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

bildon motorsports also has a kit
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=6


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

so does no one sell the r32 factory oil cooler anymore??


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (mk2vrooom)*

How about using two oem coolers in series? Probably a stupid idea ... but I don't see why it shouldn't work, and it's a cheap option too.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_How about using two oem coolers in series? Probably a stupid idea ... but I don't see why it shouldn't work, and it's a cheap option too.

or plug the tube in the crack pipe and run the two hoses from the stock oil cooler to a seperate water pump and radiator so that the oil cooling system doesn't use the same coolant as the engine. Might be a bit complex I guess.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_so does no one sell the r32 factory oil cooler anymore??


Any place that sells VW OEM parts such as vwgenuineparts.com or 1stvwparts.com sells the R32 oil cooler. The part numbers are listed above.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Any place that sells VW OEM parts such as vwgenuineparts.com or 1stvwparts.com sells the R32 oil cooler. The part numbers are listed above.

what's it look like? Is it an actual seperate heat exchanger?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (OMG VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OMG VRT* »_
what's it look like? Is it an actual seperate heat exchanger?

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=78993


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Combo
Run an OEM cooler unit AND an external thermostatically controlled unit - this is going to be the best combo for big turbo street/track cars.

I noticed no change with the oem unit removed. Oil gets to temp just as quickly, though I do live in the bay area. Has anyone else experienced otherwise?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

The BBM and the USRT ones are the same, ask me how I know. 
and the GPR link doesn't work try these: http://gprparts.com/brands/gprOilCoolerKit/
http://gprparts.com/brands/gpr...r=GPR


_Modified by all-starr-me at 9:56 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (phatvw)*

I would never run an OEM "oil cooler".Sandwhich plate + mocal/setrab core simply cant be beaten.Just size your core to your application.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (Wizard-of-OD)*

i just wonder what the point of the thermostat is.
out here in AZ, its HOT, i dont think that i would need a thermost for the oil.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i just wonder what the point of the thermostat is.
out here in AZ, its HOT, i dont think that i would need a thermost for the oil. 

You want the oil to get up to temp as soon as possible. Running the oil through the external cooler before it's up to operating temp slows this down. The thermostat keeps oil from flowing through the cooler until it's up to temp. Even if it's 100* out and the car has been sitting, the oil still needs to get up to 210*+.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You want the oil to get up to temp as soon as possible. Running the oil through the external cooler before it's up to operating temp slows this down. The thermostat keeps oil from flowing through the cooler until it's up to temp. Even if it's 100* out and the car has been sitting, the oil still needs to get up to 210*+. 

makes sense. but how often do the thermostatic plates fail?? 
i would hate for my oil cooler to shut down.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: VR6T oil cooler options (jhayesvw)*

hey guys i got a 98 vrt but how good is the GPR 12v oil cooler kit and how hard is it to install it?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Is the factory oil cooler not good enough for forced induction vehicles? Has anyone tried?


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I have a bbm oil cooler kit for my vrt rado, uses a mocal cooler.
Used to see up to 280 oil temp, most of the time now I see 210-220
highly recomended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Is the factory oil cooler not good enough for forced induction vehicles? Has anyone tried?

take it out, drive it on the track in your conditions and watch the gauge. could be that you'll be fine.

I was seeing 280-290 in 100*F+ heat and decided to go with the external cooler... now I've only seen as high as 240. 
I got one of the eurosport ones -- I don't like the radiator it comes with -- you're better off with that one ^^^ up there -- or any setrab.
a few caveats i found:
* if you route the oil lines wrong and something rubs on them and you loose all your oil, it's really expensive.
* you can put the oil cooler over under the battery on the bumper, sorta side ways if you don't have room w/ AC condenser and FMIC in front.
* it takes forever for the oil to get warm in the mornings... which means I have to baby the car for the first 15 minutes on the way to work.
-m










_Modified by maxslug at 8:48 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Is the factory oil cooler not good enough for forced induction vehicles? Has anyone tried?

The OEM cooler was fine on the street, but on the racetrack after 4 or 5 laps, the ghost of Paul Walker would appear saying danger to manifold as oil temps rose past 270°...


_Modified by phatvw at 1:41 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## 16vvincent (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Is the factory oil cooler not good enough for forced induction vehicles? Has anyone tried?

And to add to the information. By removing the factory oil cooler and running a oil to air cooler, you also remove that (the oil) heat load from the cooling system. This helps to improve the radiator side of the cooling system, without having to increase the size of the radiator.


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

CUSTOM biatches!
FC rx7 oil cooler with Volvo sandwitch plate, SS braided lines from Lowes hardware
45 bucks SHAZAAM


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (duhafnusa4)*

I'm actually using the dieselgeek oilcooler and it's just right for me!... oil temps go up normally, but it never gets past 220 on track (1/4mile) day. I don't get a chance to hit a real road track anytime soon.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (duhafnusa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duhafnusa4* »_CUSTOM biatches!
FC rx7 oil cooler with Volvo sandwitch plate, SS braided lines from Lowes hardware
45 bucks SHAZAAM

does the volvo sandwitch plate work well??
im looking to find something that will work.
ive ordered a small cooler from Silicone intakes.com and need the sandwitch plate, lines and fittings i can find her elocaly really cheap so just need the adaptor


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm planning to use a setup similar to what blkbox suggested. I'll tap off the factory coolant res. and have a second aux water pump pump coolant through a small radiator, then through the factory oil cooler. The pump will be controlled by a temp switch welded to the oil pan.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Is the factory oil cooler not good enough for forced induction vehicles? Has anyone tried?
 I run the factory oil cooler (stock mk3) on my vf stage 2 car. Today i couldn't get the oil temp above 202F, but outside temp is in the mid 70's. On long drives in the summer time (110 F +) I see about 230 F on the oil temp. If I drive 80+ mph with the a/c on, the oil temp will rise above 250 F. This is where there is a noticeable difference in cooling from the a/c and the temp gauge rises above the middle mark, however, even pushing it, the car will not overheat. I haven't seen over 252 on the temp ever. even on a 5 hour drive to vegas in the middle of summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You want the oil to get up to temp as soon as possible. Running the oil through the external cooler before it's up to operating temp slows this down. The thermostat keeps oil from flowing through the cooler until it's up to temp. Even if it's 100* out and the car has been sitting, the oil still needs to get up to 210*+. 

Truth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Truth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2
so if i already have the cooler core and lines etc...
where can i find just eh thermostatic sandwhich plate to use installing this on my mK4 vr6t??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
x2
so if i already have the cooler core and lines etc...
where can i find just eh thermostatic sandwhich plate to use installing this on my mK4 vr6t??

i'll see about that.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'll see about that.


you rock man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

After going down the external oil cooler route with sandwich plate, I switched to the large toureag cooler..
HUGE difference.. the oil warms up super fast, and only gets maybe 20*F higher than water temperature when beating the piss out of the car..
I really think that toureag cooler is the best thing for a daily car that's pushing a bit of boost








oh.. 1.8t instead of a vr6, but still..


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

I am using a MOCAL unit - works very well.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (IHookItUuup)*

at this point, im really looking for just a sandwich plate that would work for my application..
2001 vr6 and as far as the lines and fittings go, im just going to get that stuff made up locally once i find a sandwich plate that works


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_at this point, im really looking for just a sandwich plate that would work for my application..
2001 vr6 and as far as the lines and fittings go, im just going to get that stuff made up locally once i find a sandwich plate that works


i sent an email to my supplier. i'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i sent an email to my supplier. i'll let you know tomorrow.

thats awesome dude, i appreciate it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i need to do something like this soon...
does anyone have anything to say about the autotech setrab kits?
Possible mounting locations away from the center because of the FMIC?


----------

